# No Religion In Indian Census 2011



## kds1980 (May 16, 2010)

Today data collecting persons of Indian census came to my home.I filled the form for my entire family.I was surprised to see there was no column for relgion.Instead of that there was column for caste.I even asked the person is there any place where we should have to write religion and he said no.Its surprising because without religion in census we sikhs cannot even estimate our numbers


----------



## roopsidhu (May 16, 2010)

SSA,
Very valid point. I think there are two things which we sikhs should do now.
1. We must bring this point to the knowledge of administration and leaders to find solution.
2. Most valuable feature of real sikhism is that it does not believe in caste systems so we sikhs should also not believe in castes and in the particular coloumn of caste we must write "SIKH" only. That would be real sikhism.
Roopsidhu


----------

